# Toys renamed



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So stuffed plush invincible tougher than nails toys rarely have a long shelf life in our house. And my two definitely are creative in their destruction to the point where it may be considered performance/pop art (maybe). 

Title: Vincent
Primary artist: Lexi
Assistant: Beemer

















Title: Mad Moo
Primary artist: Beemer
Assistant: Lexi


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Awesome examples of post modernist minimalist textile enhancement. I particularly like the shredded mane on the elephant, clearly the artists attempt to represent the fragility of existance. Very well done, especially for such young artists!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Awesome examples of post modernist minimalist textile enhancement. I particularly like the shredded mane on the elephant, clearly the artists attempt to represent the fragility of existance. Very well done, especially for such young artists!



Haha! You apparently managed to stay awake during art history class. I think they could hear me snore through the whole classroom. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Not sure about art! I would say those poor animals are in desperate need of surgery! ASAP!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Never did art history, but I do love art galleries. I read the thingies beside each piece so I can laugh at the complete utter nonsense of it all.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Funny redesigned dog toys, I love the artistic twist on them 
our whole dog toy box looks like fluffy road kill items!! Headless, stuffing less, bits of arms or legs.......
I've resorted to charity shops to pick up cuddly toys for Ralph to kill.
It's a lot cheaper


----------



## alexdo (Oct 26, 2013)

Here is our version


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

alexdo said:


> Here is our version


Ahhh the 3 legged variety! Very cute x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

This is Ruby's favourite at the moment, she gets on top of her crate on her cushion out of wreck it's way!!
It was her favourite secret Santa Christmas present.... The body is still in circulation


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> This is Ruby's favourite at the moment, she gets on top of her crate on her cushion out of wreck it's way!!
> It was her favourite secret Santa Christmas present.... The body is still in circulation


Molly had the same one and has had it since she was 6 months old. That's why I thought it would last with Ruby and Ralph Her's still looks like this


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Molly had the same one and has had it since she was 6 months old. That's why I thought it would last with Ruby and Ralph Her's still looks like this


What? Surprised you mean?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Datun Walnut said:


> What? Surprised you mean?


They are pretty sturdy I thought they might outlast the chewy Ralph and Ruby


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

This is ours 
We made it into a jig saw


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Jig saw complete!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Jig saw complete!


Wow that is quite the puzzle! I can't believe they ripped the head right off Love the head and the torn up ears


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

The head and the ears are Ruby's favourite bits now  x


----------



## redessa (Nov 11, 2013)

Hmm, I think they're making a political statement about ivory trade and the beef industry. What socially conscious doggies you have there.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

redessa said:


> Hmm, I think they're making a political statement about ivory trade and the beef industry. What socially conscious doggies you have there.


Far from socially or politically conscious, they just like to wreck, and de-stuff & De-squeak any item within record time!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Title: Too hot to handle
Artists: Lexi & Beemer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Jig saw complete!



Ours didn't even last 30 seconds. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

